# Magia General > El Mago del Mes >  Mayo'10: Leenart Green

## Ritxi

*Lennart Green-(*25-Diciembre -41) 
Campeón del mundo por la FISM de 1991 (en Lausane, Suiza) en la sección de cartomagia.

  

Es conocido por sus, aparentemente, caóticas rutinas de una gran dificultad y originalidad.
En 1988 participó en el campeonato del FISM en (Den Haag, Holanda) y fue erroneamente descalificado por que los jueces creíeron que usó compinches a la hora de mezclar las cartas.
En 1991 volvió a participar con la misma rutina pero insistió para que los jueces mezclaran ellos mismos las cartas y así probar que no usa compinches. Ganó el 1er premio.

Se ha presentado en la “Magia más grandiosa del mundo” de la NBC y hace apariciones televisivas en todo el mundo y ha participado en la prestigiosa conferencia TED.






Tiene su rutina ganadora del FISM, así como muchas de sus increibles técnicas, publicadas en estos Dvds:

----------


## SERX

Un Genio ! ! !

Recomiendo que si quereis saber mas de Lennart busqueis en el blog: 

http://elmanuscritoblog.blogspot.com....html#comments


En el blog del manuscrito de Dani Daortiz, hay unos posts titulados semana green, una joya de verdad...

En mi blog sale algo pero esta mejor lo de Dani... xD

----------


## M.David

El video de la conferencia TED (que ha posteado Ritxi) subtitulado en español, por si lo quereis, merece la pena verlo.

http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/le...ard_magic.html

Debajo de el video hay un menú para elegir el idioma de los subtítulos.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Bueno, yo tengo una opinión sobre este hombre. Esto va a hacer que haya debate... así que lo único que pido es que se intente comprender lo que quiero decir antes de morderme la yugular!

Lennart Green. Un mago... yo diría "el mago". Todos los magos buscamos la originalidad, buscamos el ser nosotros mismos, buscamos el ser natural... Para mí, Lennart Green es de los magos más naturales que hay (no en algunas de sus posturas). Él ha aprendido creándose su propio estilo. No tengo claro si ha aprendido y a partir de ahí ha desarrollado, o simplemente (y es lo que tengo entendido) todo lo que sabe es lo que él mismo ha creado, sin leer. Al crearse sus propias técnicas, resulta que da como resultado un mago original, de estilo diferente a cualquiera, y muy muy personal. 

A Lennart Green fue al primer gran mago que ví en persona. Vino a una conferencia y lo que ví en aquella conferencia con muy poco tiempo en la magia me dejó maravillado. Una barbaridad. Vaya técnicas, vaya inteligencia, vaya manejo de la improvisación no improvisada... Estilo que a veces se hace confuso, pero siempre acaba siendo claro. Su técnica además está cubierta por dos hogazas de pan de kilo y tres cuartos que tiene por manos. Vaya manos!

En la conferencia explicó exactamente lo que viene en sus dvds (que por cierto, el traductor era Busyman, antiguo forero). Pero quiero ir por partes:

a) Su personalidad: su personalidad tiene un entramado psicológico tremendo. Su enorme inteligencia y su uso de la psicología se transmite. Un tío gruñón, pero cachondo a la vez. Serio, pero transmite cachondeo e invita a entrar en su mundo interior. 

b) Su estilo: su estilo es único. Eso queda claro nada más verlo empezar la función. No se puede intentar imitar. Y sin embargo, cuánta gente acaba intentando imitarlo. Él tiene ese rol de mago torpe-hiperhabilidoso, y es así toda la función. Se le caen las cartas al suelo, se le caen por la mesa, se le doblan... y sin embargo, salen los milagros. 

c) Su técnica. Aquí es donde más puedo ... "discrepar". En cuanto a técnica, a Lennart lo veo sobrado. El tío hace unas cosas acojonantes, unas mezclas que dices... (entre magos creo que sabemos  a qué me refiero). Aunque la mezcla roseta por ejemplo, la veo un tanto... antinatural, pero claro, antinatural para alguien que su actuación es un caos aparente... es hablar mucho. Lo que sí me quedó claro desde que lo ví, es que la técnica de Lennart, es por y para Lennart. En mis manos (y en la de muchos creo, pero hablo sólo por mí) no sirven. No caben en mi contexto, en mi personalidad. Para mí, son técnicas que están bien para ver y disfrutarlas viéndolas, pero no para hacerlas yo (tampoco me satisface mucho su práctica). Esto quizá es debido a lo que hablamos antes, Lennart se ha creado a sí mismo, y lo que hace encaja con él, y difícilmente en otro.

Y aquí si que va a haber discrepancias y me casquéis más de uno, pero tengo que decirlo. Pienso que abusa mucho del Snap Deal. Esta técnica tiene su origen en Marlo (pero sin el chasquido al dejarla), y Lennart la usa de manera genial. La ha hecho tan suya que oír hablar de Lennart se te vienen cartas por la mesa desparramadas y cartas que se ponen en la mesa y desaparecen, y hablar de Snap Deal es hablar de Lennart Green. Sin embargo, en su número creo que abusa de ella, ya que mucha parte de su show usa esta técnica, ya sea como método de control, de demostración de repartir, o de ocultación de otras cosas. Está la técnica metida en contextos diferentes, sí. Pero hay partes que pienso que el espectador puede identificar el movimiento y la posición que se adopta justo después. Esto es solo una apreciación personal.

d) Su show: su número es una pasada. Sin embargo hay cosas que no me quedan claras, y aquí quiero abrir otro frente de debate. Hay partes en su show, que hace el efecto y la gente no reacciona en absoluto. Siempre pasa igual, en todas partes. De hecho él siempre dice eso de: "no reactions? no problem". Porqué no reacciona la gente? Como magos, no se reacciona creo yo porque ya sabemos lo que ha hecho. Sin embargo el público profano reacciona igual. En algunas partes, un silencio que se llega a hacer incómodo después de un efecto (de un efecto dentro de otro efecto, no en el efecto final). Puede el espectador intuir de qué va el tema? puede ser que esté tan saturado que no reacciona porque dice: pero leche, es que claro, si ha hecho eso antes, ahora me creo lo que sea!. No sé, pero es una cosa que no me cuadraba cuando lo ví ni cuando lo he visto en posteriores actuaciones. Eso sí, dejo claro que el resultado global de la actuación es la gente aplaudiendo a rabiar, y lo que acabo de comentar son solo en momentos concretos y muy puntuales de su número.

Pues bueno, aquí dejo esto. Como véis no aporto mucha información pero sí que abro un poco de debate sobre este pedazo de mago.

Un saludo!

----------


## luis_bcn

Cada uno tiene su punto de vista, a mi, ver a Lennart me fascina (no lo he visto en directo) lo que también es verdad, que lennart es Lennart, no se puede imitar.
Sobre lo que dices que abusa del snap deal, yo creo que no abusa (si lo hicieramos nosotros puede ser que si, pero haciendolo él, le sale más que perfecto!!!)
Muchos de nosotros abusamos de otras técnicas, lo que al no ser tan arriesgadas (tantos ángulos y tal) no le damos tanta importancia creo yo.
Vaya rollo he soltado y que mal me explico,xDDDD

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Luis cuando digo que abusa, me refiero a que en mi opinión en su número creo que lo usa muchas veces. Como he dicho es una opinión muuuy personal, es normal que no coincida la gran parte de la gente  :Wink1: .

Eso sí, a él le sale más que perfecto, eso es indudable. Y a lo de que nosotros abusamos de otras técnicas, pues también te doy la razón, pero eso mismo cuando nos damos cuenta intentamos corregirlo con diferentes métodos... o no?  :Wink1: 

Un saludete tocayo

----------


## luis_bcn

pues si , siempre que se puede se intenta corregir , pero va por epocas, lo de abusar de depende de que tecnica.Yo ahora por ejemplo enfilo muchissimo y hace unos meses me daba miedo !!!
otro saludo para ti tocayo,xD

----------


## astursergio

A ver, soy un gran admirador de Lennart, y junto con Tamariz (obviamente), y Rene Lavand, lo considero de los magos que mas estilo propio tienen, me explico.
Como ya ha explicado arriba LuisJOlmedo las técnicas de Lennart son de Lennart, y tiene un estilo totalmente propio.
Tamariz, tiene un estilo propio, pero no en la técnica, si no en el parlamento, en la charla, en la realizacion, en el entretenimiento, en esos gritos, en esa forma de vestir en todo lo relativo a tenerte mirandole embobado.
Y René ha tenido que ser autodidacta por obligaciones físicas, por que los libros de magia están hechos para magos con 2 manos (como el dice).
Y aquí pregunto, 
¿Para vosotros quien de los 3 magos citados anteriormente es mejor, o mejor dicho os resulta mas impresionante?
Por cierto, si es cierto que hay veces que Lennart abusa un poco del snap, aunque lo tiene tan tan tan absolutamente controlado que se hace ameno.
Un saludo

----------


## Pulgas

¡Cómo odio este tipo de preguntas en las que se obliga a comparar lo incomparable!
De verdad, que no soy capaz de entender cómo alguien puede decir si es mejor una pera, una manzana o una sandía. 
No lo entiendo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo es que pienso de una manera rara. A mi la magia de Lennart no me gusta... del todo

Si ya, ahora saltarme al cuello.

No me refiero a que le considere mal mago (al revés, es un genio) a que no tenga técnica (ya quiseran muchos la mitad de la que él tiene), o que...

Si considero a Lenart desde un punto individual (y siempre hablando de que no le he visto en directo y las cosas no son iguales, aviso) siemrpe es superior en todo a la mayoría de los magos, pero sin embargo, el conjunto, no sé, no me termina de cuadrar. Si, me impresiona como el que más, pero no me desbarata, no me emociona como para ponerme los pelillos de punta (como por ejemplo si me ha pasado con Lavand o, con la minisire del Doctor Horrible por no hablar sólo de magia)

Y creo intuir el porqué. 

Y Creo que una razón importantísima es porque no podemos apreciarle con su lengua materna, con todos sus matices y eso hace muchísimo. A fin de cuentas, aunque se le de bien, no es bilingue.

Digo esto, porque siempre he pensado que la magia es magia sólo, cuando se produce una comunicación total con el emisor y el receptor, y con Lennart, falla una parte con el receptor, por lo menos conmigo (y tal y como decís que reacciona el público, no soy el único).

Es curioso, porque he visto multitud de juegos de este hombre y siempre me ha impresionado, pero nunca he tenido las ganas de aprender/hacer un juego suyo (si alguna técnica) y vale, muchos se me escapan a mi actual bagage técnico, pero otros no, para nada. Y sin embargo no me llaman...

 Algo me ocurre con este hombre y no sé qué es.

----------


## astursergio

Pulgas, no pretendia saber quien es mejor, porque es un punto de vista subjetivo, queria saber cual os gusta mas, pero me exprese mal por lo que veo en tu... aparente enfado  :O15: 
Por ejemplo, a mi si me dieran a elegir a cual de los tres querría ver en directo elegiría a Tamariz, porque aparte de un grandísimo mago es un showman al completo, y quería saber eso de los demas, si te ha ofendido la pregunta lo siento  :001 07:

----------


## Pulgas

No, no me ofende,pero siguen si n gustarme ese tipo de preguntas (es sólo mi opinión).
De todas maneras, mejor en otro hilo, que este es para hablar de Leenart (como mago del mes) y no es bueno que nos vayamos por los Cerros de Úbeda.

----------


## maximus

Estoy muy de acuerdo con Eidanyonson

----------

